# Positive Grid Spark or Yamaha THR?



## Milkman

First of all, this falls under a want, not a need, but then again, most guitar stuff is that way for me these days.

I want a little desktop modeling amp of some sort for my home office.

Now, I _could _simply put my Boss Katana II head in there. It has onboard speakers, headphone jack, effects et cetera, et cetera.

But then every time I wanted to use the Boss as an actual amp, I'd be slugging that head up a flight of stairs.

So, I keep hearing how cool the Spark is, in terms of technology but on the other hand there are lots of clips extolling the virtues of their main competitor, the Yamaha THR series amps.

The consensus seems to be that the Yamaha has somewhat better tones, but costs much more.

The Spark seems to have more advanced technology? Definitely cheaper.

I'm thinking this version of the Yamaha would be more than enough.








Yamaha - THR10II 20W Desktop Modeling Amp with Bluetooth


Yamaha - THR10II 20W Desktop Modeling Amp with Bluetooth




www.long-mcquade.com





Has anybody here actually played the Yamaha?






Or









Spark | 40W Smart Guitar Amp & App


40W Smart Guitar Amp & App




www.positivegrid.com


----------



## slag banal

Love my THR10C (first generation: no Bluetooth etc.). Also use it as speaker for iPad. Never played a Spark.


----------



## Sneaky

Happy with my Spark. I’ve barely scratched the surface with all the features, but it is easy to dial in some great tones at reasonable volume, which is all I wanted.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Do you have a computer with decent speakers or headphones? There are many decent amp sims, some free. Along with a USB/guitar interface for under $150 you are set.


----------



## Milkman

Kerry Brown said:


> Do you have a computer with decent speakers or headphones? There are many decent amp sims, some free. Along with a USB/guitar interface for under $150 you are set.


I do, but I want something stand alone.

I want plug and play. I have all kinds of ways to plug into my laptop including a full 32 channel interface and an iRig, also an Alesis tablet interface dock.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## BlueRocker

I have the THR10C - as a stand alone amp it works great. I also have a Boss JS-10 Jamstation which although a little older has lots of great features, and you don't need to use a computer to set parameters, etc. Built in COSM effects, drums, etc. Both work great. I just bought the 10C - I didn't think the newer models were worth the additional cost, although they did sound better and benefited from more power. You might also consider the Blackstar ID Core 10.


----------



## lightman

Milkman said:


> First of all, this falls under a want, not a need, but then again, most guitar stuff is that way for me these days.
> 
> I want a little desktop modeling amp of some sort for my home office.
> 
> Now, I _could _simply put my Boss Katana II head in there. It has onboard speakers, headphone jack, effects et cetera, et cetera.
> 
> But then every time I wanted to use the Boss as an actual amp, I'd be slugging that head up a flight of stairs.
> 
> So, I keep hearing how cool the Spark is, in terms of technology but on the other hand there are lots of clips extolling the virtues of their main competitor, the Yamaha THR series amps.
> 
> The consensus seems to be that the Yamaha has somewhat better tones, but costs much more.
> 
> The Spark seems to have more advanced technology? Definitely cheaper.
> 
> I'm thinking this version of the Yamaha would be more than enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yamaha - THR10II 20W Desktop Modeling Amp with Bluetooth
> 
> 
> Yamaha - THR10II 20W Desktop Modeling Amp with Bluetooth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.long-mcquade.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anybody here actually played the Yamaha?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spark | 40W Smart Guitar Amp & App
> 
> 
> 40W Smart Guitar Amp & App
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.positivegrid.com


That Yamaha is the one I have, got it last June I was originally getting it for my Taylor GS mini-e but I now use it more with my electric guitar.
Hard to believe it can sound so good from such a small amp, it's easy to use and is my go to amp for when I don't have a lot of time and just want to play for 5 minutes or so which then turns into 10 or 15 minutes cause it sounds so good.
I took it camping this summer to a friends cabin who has a band ( Joe Lance ) and we sat around with an acoustic and an electric and had a lot of fun. It was running off of it's battery which lasts about 4 hours depending on the volume level and it gets loud enough to annoy people as there was a ski boat on the lake at the cabin and they kept going up and down the lake with the stereo blasting away on their boat, so after they docked and sat out in their gazebo we cranked up the Yamaha and blasted them with some hard rock riffs full tilt. It didn't take long before they went inside so yes it can get loud.
I really like that amp


----------



## Budda

If you like the Katana, why not the Katana air? Or mostly just looking to mix it up?


----------



## vadsy

I wasn't aware these little guys had speakers in them. seems Like playing through an alarm clock radio. if I was looking for something along the smaller and quieter but still portable line I'd look at pedals that emulate amps and cabs, have a set of decent set of studio monitors at home to use, (may not be everyones setup), and plug directly into the PA at work


----------



## bigboki

Check Darrell Braun's comparison video, perhaps can help as well:


----------



## High/Deaf

Didn't you have a Vox pedalboard years ago. That and some cheap computer speakers would probably get you there. 

If you sold it, I bet you didn't get much for it. And it's probably too big and not the right layout (big pedalboards don't work worth a damn on a desktop, IMO).


----------



## Dennis.

For whatever it's worth, which isn't much, I researched these two exhaustively for a couple of weeks and concluded that the Yamaha just sounds better. But I wound up buying an old Yamaha G50-112ii and couldn't be happier.


----------



## Milkman

High/Deaf said:


> Didn't you have a Vox pedalboard years ago. That and some cheap computer speakers would probably get you there.
> 
> If you sold it, I bet you didn't get much for it. And it's probably too big and not the right layout (big pedalboards don't work worth a damn on a desktop, IMO).



Yes, I have probably five different ways to hear my electric guitar in my office, all sitting in drawers.

I'm not looking to re-purpose existing gear.

There's no real value in selling that sort of technology because you get basically nothing for it so I keep them.

I'm seeking something similar to the Boss Katana head. I don't really want two amps that sound almost exactly the same.

Really I'm deciding on the Spark or the Yamaha THR.


----------



## BlueRocker

Milkman said:


> Really I'm deciding on the Spark or the Yamaha THR.


Seems easy: Like fiddling with apps and phone interfaces, get the spark. Like twisting knobs, get the Yamaha. My brother has a Spark, and it suffers the same problem as the Line 6 Amplifi series - without the app it's a black box, and who knows when (not if) some software update makes it useless.


----------



## vadsy

all Sony guts inside anyways. these new spark amps are just a cool box that they jammed some modelling apps available from vendors on the open market. If I wanted to start an amp or pedal company I bet I could buy the same stuff and jam it in my own custom looking box


----------



## Milkman

BlueRocker said:


> Seems easy: Like fiddling with apps and phone interfaces, get the spark. Like twisting knobs, get the Yamaha. My brother has a Spark, and it suffers the same problem as the Line 6 Amplifi series - without the app it's a black box, and who knows when (not if) some software update makes it useless.


I like the connectivity and interactivity of the Spark. It seems like you could jam with it.

The Yamaha seems more like a real amp, but the cost is quite a bit higher.

Meh, maybe I need both, LOL.


----------



## EchoWD40

BlueRocker said:


> Seems easy: Like fiddling with apps and phone interfaces, get the spark. Like twisting knobs, get the Yamaha. My brother has a Spark, and it suffers the same problem as the Line 6 Amplifi series - without the app it's a black box, and who knows when (not if) some software update makes it useless.


I don't think its comparable. The spark is completely useable without the app. You definitely do not get everything that it offers but it's not as if it's useless. 
The Yamaha by the same vein also opens up when you use their software on your pc.


----------



## Abiguitar

I got the Spark this past Christmas and love it. 

It's great for just playing around at the house. 

I like the fact that you can use the app to access pre-set tones created by other users. It's very easy to get decent tones without fiddling with all the different amps and pedals.


----------



## alphasports

TDeneka said:


> I don't think its comparable. The spark is completely useable without the app. You definitely do not get everything that it offers but it's not as if it's useless.
> The Yamaha by the same vein also opens up when you use their software on your pc.


Agreed. Just got my Spark last week, for what it's intended to do it's really great. It's not a "black box without the app" at all, it has all standard knob controls on top plus 4 different voicings and a built in tuner, what's not to love. The only thing the app is useful for is loading backing tracks, modifying patches etc etc. For the price it's ridiculously versatile.


----------



## Milkman

I appreciate all the responses and please keep them coming.

To be honest, I was all set to grab a Spark and then I did the normal YouTube thing and I keep hearing good things about the Yamaha stuff.

Then I see the price of the Yamahas and I look back at the Spark......LMAO.


----------



## knight_yyz

THR, there is downloadable software that most people don't talk about. THR sessions, THR editor and Cubase AI. and has most of the standard effects.


----------



## EchoWD40

@Milkman, I think the price difference might be the main contributing factor in your final decision as well. They are really far apart in this aspect.
Also keep in mind, when I ordered my spark it took MONTHS to get here. I do not know if that is still the same problem now as they have had before.



knight_yyz said:


> THR, there is downloadable software that most people don't talk about. THR sessions, THR editor and Cubase AI. and has most of the standard effects.


YES. Completely underrated aspect about these amps IMO.


----------



## Milkman

TDeneka said:


> @Milkman, I think the price difference might be the main contributing factor in your final decision as well. They are really far apart in this aspect.
> Also keep in mind, when I ordered my spark it took MONTHS to get here. I do not know if that is still the same problem now as they have had before.
> 
> 
> YES. Completely underrated aspect about these amps IMO.



I can have either amp within a couple of days.

My gut tells me the Yamaha, but yes, $700 is a fair bit more than the Spark.


----------



## knight_yyz

700 for a THR?

A THR5 is 279 at L&M and a new THR10ii is 399 elsewhere. Amazon sells the THR5 cheaper than the spark


----------



## Milkman

knight_yyz said:


> 700 for a THR?
> 
> A THR5 is 279 at L&M and a new THR10ii is 399 elsewhere











Yamaha THR30II Wireless Guitar Amp : Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio


Yamaha THR30II Wireless Guitar Amp : Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio



www.amazon.ca













Yamaha THR10II Wireless Guitar Amp : Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio


Yamaha THR10II Wireless Guitar Amp : Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio



www.amazon.ca


----------



## knight_yyz

you need 30 watts? Have you noticed it's almost impossible to buy a THR used? To me that speaks volumes....


----------



## Milkman

knight_yyz said:


> you need 30 watts? Have you noticed it's almost impossible to buy a THR used? To me that speaks volumes....


No, I don’t need 30 watts, but I got the impression there’s more to it than just power.
That’s why I ended up with the Katana head.
As they strip away power to shed cost, they often also strip away features too.


----------



## vadsy

knight_yyz said:


> you need 30 watts? Have you noticed it's almost impossible to buy a THR used? To me that speaks volumes....


Is this one?

Guitar amp on Kijiji Guitar amp | Amps & Pedals | Edmonton | Kijiji


----------



## Milkman

vadsy said:


> Is this one?
> 
> Guitar amp on Kijiji Guitar amp | Amps & Pedals | Edmonton | Kijiji


It's similar but for the office I'd like fairly new technology. I'd say that one is probably a very nice little amp, but I guess if I was to just do that I have enough amps already.

What initially attracted me to the Spark was the backing tracks and other interactive elements. I like something that makes it easy to noodle along with tracks and some of the other neat features like that.

The newer Yamahas also have a lot in that department.

I'm just trying to find the sweet spot in the THR line up.


----------



## knight_yyz

I think the 30's price includes the rechargeable battery which ups the price dramatically as well as the wireless feature which you can;t use unless you buy the dongle for your guitar. And if you run in battery mode you only get 15 watts....

Coles notes... the 30 has the boutique and the x model built in with the flick of a switch... The 30 is also bigger and heavier... Otherwise they are identical.


----------



## Milkman

knight_yyz said:


> I think the 30's price includes the rechargeable battery which ups the price dramatically as well as the wireless feature which you can;t use unless you buy the dongle for your guitar. And if you run in battery mode you only get 15 watts....
> 
> Coles notes... the 30 has the boutique and the x model built in with the flick of a switch... The 30 is also bigger and heavier... Otherwise they are identical.


Sorry but can you please clarify that for me? I appreciate you doing the leg work.

Which other THR are you comparing the 30 to?

I don't need rechargeable batteries, so that's no problem. Wireless? Well that's always nice but as you say I'd need another $150 for the transmitter.

I'm happy to move down the price range. I see you also lose the line outs as soon as you go down to the 20 watt.

$400 beats $700.








Yamaha THR10II Guitar Amp : Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio


Yamaha THR10II Guitar Amp : Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio



www.amazon.ca


----------



## knight_yyz

There are quite a few discontinued models of the THR amps. There was a one which was hand wired (IIRC) and called the boutique (THR10C), there was also a THR10X high gain version called modern. So the THR30ii has the boutique model and the modern model available at the touch of a switch. That is what the extra money is for, that and the THR30 ii is rechargeable, but the 30 is wireless if you have the transmitter in your guitar jack (sold separately). If you watch the video the guy explains it all. But if you use the 30ii with battery it is only half the power.


----------



## knight_yyz

The Modern/Boutique/Classic switch is visible here on the THR30ii, but not on the THR10 ii


----------



## BlueRocker

Thr5 is not rechargeable, it and the 10, 10C and 10X take 8 AA batteries. There is one model which I don't recall but has no portable power option at all.


----------



## knight_yyz

the THR10ii is rechargeable, sorry but there are too many models to remember all the suffixes....


----------



## knight_yyz

BTY the THR10 ii is only 399. so you are paying 300 for wireless and the extra 2 models.


----------



## DavidP

If you read the fine print, all the Modern/Boutique/Classic models are software-accessible on the THR 10ii via the Yamaha editor.


----------



## Adcandour

I hated the spark. Honey can't believe how impressive the HX stomp is through headphones. I'm getting a headrush speaker as well.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Milkman

Adcandour said:


> I hated the spark. Honey can't believe how impressive the HX stomp is through headphones. I'm getting a headrush speaker as well.


What bothered you about the Spark?


----------



## Adcandour

Milkman said:


> What bothered you about the Spark?


To be fair, I didn't do much tweaking, but I can quickly tell if the dirt is going to sound like shit no matter how long I spend with it. With the HX stomp, the dirt is very amp-like. The attack is perfect. You can adjust sag as well which is great. I'm super happy with it.

The cleans were totally fine with the spark, but the HX kills it.


----------



## Milkman

Adcandour said:


> To be fair, I didn't do much tweaking, but I can quickly tell if the dirt is going to sound like shit no matter how long I spend with it. With the HX stomp, the dirt is very amp-like. The attack is perfect. You can adjust sag as well which is great. I'm super happy with it.
> 
> The cleans were totally fine with the spark, but the HX kills it.


Thanks for the response. Sorry but what is an "HX" ?

Is that one of the Axe FX products? 

Where does it ssit in the price range compared to the THR and Spark?


----------



## Adcandour

Milkman said:


> Thanks for the response. Sorry but what is an "HX" ?
> 
> Is that one of the Axe FX products?
> 
> Where does it ssit in the price range compared to the THR and Spark?


Its the line 6 hx stomp. It cost me about $850 new on reverb.


----------



## Grab n Go

I wouldn't say the Spark sounds like shit. It doesn't sound like my Kemper, but I wouldn't expect it to at that price.

I think the Spark hits the sweet spot in terms of price and features. It sounds great for its intended purpose: a simple, solid practice amp that fills a small room nicely. It's easy to use and doesn't get in the way.

I was able to dial in the drive sounds I was looking for by experimenting with different amp and pedal combinations. I mix gain levels and try to dial it in by ear. Sometimes that means using virtual combinations or settings that I wouldn't use in the real world. It all gets saved as a preset anyway, so that doesn't matter.

I like that the Spark is easy to use. You don't have to use your phone. But if you do,
I find it connects via Bluetooth almost immediately when I power it on. I rarely use the Spark app; I mostly use a metronome app, backing tracks or iReal Pro. But I can see it being handy.

I also use it for bass as well (sounds quite good) or to simply listen to music. I find it has enough low end response to do both quite well.

I haven't owned the Yamaha, but I've played through the THR100 and I've owned the DG stuff in the past. I don't think it's worlds apart from the Spark and either choice is solid.


----------



## BlueRocker

Grab n Go said:


> I wouldn't say the Spark *Vox AC10* sounds like shit. It doesn't sound like my Kemper, but I wouldn't expect it to at that price.
> 
> I think the Spark *Vox AC10* hits the sweet spot in terms of price and features. It sounds great for its intended purpose: a simple, solid practice amp that fills a small room nicely. It's easy to use and doesn't get in the way.
> 
> I was able to dial in the drive sounds I was looking for by experimenting with different amp and pedal combinations *the gain and volume knob*. I mix gain levels and try to dial it in by ear. Sometimes that means using virtual combinations or settings that I wouldn't use in the real world *the controls on my guita*r. It all gets saved as a preset anyway *in my head because that's easy* so that doesn't matter.


Sorry couldn't help myself


----------



## Grab n Go

BlueRocker said:


> Sorry couldn't help myself


Ha, ha! That was fast.

I once had a hand-wired AC15 clone built into an AC4TV combo. Cool amp, but I wasn't feeling the 1x10.


----------



## keithb7

THR10C owner here. Never tried a Spark. I can say I really enjoy the Yamaha. Fantastic little amp that sounds great. 95% of my time with it I’m in the Class-A emulator with a little hair on it. Lovely.


----------



## Chito

Also a THR10C owner and also never tried a Spark although I did order it but backed out in the end. I like the THR10C for playing around the house. Can use it for acoustic, electric guitar or bass guitar. I didn't realize it is 'hand-wired' until it was mentioned here. It's great when you are jamming with guys playing acoustic.


----------



## Davidian

I owned and used the first gen THR10 for a few years. It was my only amp at one point, at the time I just played at home not needing a loud tube amp. It provided a very good Marshall crunch sound on the “Lead” channel - I turned the gain down for a “cleaner” sound and it took a TS9 just fine to push it into high gain metal chug brutality.

Fast forward to recently (pre covid) and the tube amp need came up again as I started playing with a band. The THR was sold off to fund pedals but for the few years I owned it, it was terrific.

The Spark looks great with its immense features. I’d love to try one out to hear and feel how it plays .


----------



## vadsy

I think my biggest issue with something like the Spark is that in a few years, or even months, it'll end up being another paperweight or shoved into a drawer and forgotten about with the rest of the Pods or similar pieces of hot tech at the time. I want something that can make my tube amps, the ones I searched for and found and love, to still be my amps. Let's get those things to function well silently into my headphones, or direct into my DAW or into a small set of studio speakers without losing sound quality. Something that doesn't lose value by Christmas, something that can be used with any amp or out of the house. I tried the Two Notes stuff and am still slightly disappointed. The Ox seemed better but pricier. I keep reading about guys ditching tube amps, buying Kempers or similar but then going back to their tubes. seems like a waste of time and money, just keep or use the tubes if you already have them


----------



## Budda

Buy an axe fx iii then.


----------



## vadsy

Budda said:


> Buy an axe fx iii then.


who? me?


----------



## Budda

Yeah. Use your tube amps when you want and get that same tone at whisper volumes (reminder of fletcher munsen curve) and silent recording via said axe fx.

Its been a year, I dont miss my 2203 or my twin or my pedalboard.


----------



## vadsy

Budda said:


> Yeah. Use your tube amps when you want and get that same tone at whisper volumes (reminder of fletcher munsen curve) and silent recording via said axe fx.
> 
> Its been a year, I dont miss my 2203 or my twin or my pedalboard.


no thanks. I don't think thats what I'm after.


----------



## keithb7

Oh goodie....THR10C repair time.


----------



## Bluecuda74

Haven’t tried the Yamaha, but I have to say for the money I’m certainly not disappointed in the Spark. Great tones - and LOTS of them, and tons of innovative features. Since it’s a software based product I’m exited about the possibilities future updates can bring.


----------



## Grab n Go

vadsy said:


> no thanks. I don't think thats what I'm after.


Maybe the BOSS WAZA Tube Amp Expander? 

According to the literature, it's a variable reactive load box, active analog power stage, mic'd cab simulator, IR loader, recording interface, does effects and it probably keeps your coffee warm.


----------



## vadsy

Grab n Go said:


> Maybe the BOSS WAZA Tube Amp Expander?
> 
> According to the literature, it's a variable reactive load box, active analog power stage, mic'd cab simulator, IR loader, recording interface, does effects and it probably keeps your coffee warm.


agreed. I haven't tried it but yea, it seems like a decent option


----------



## Windsorkid

100 percent Spark. I have both, and hands down I love the spark over the Yamaha. You can do so much more with the Spark


----------



## Milkman

Well, I ordered a Spark 40.

At the end of the day I had to ask myself why I was buying another amp. Does the Yamaha sound marginally better? 

That seems to be the consensus.

But, I have lots of great sounding amps and modelers. I was more intrigued by the jam along features and all that cool stuff that the Spark has.

I should have it by Sunday.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Milkman

Well, I tried a few of the jam along features and they work. The sounds are what you hear on Youtube so there were no surprises there. I realize now that the jam along / learning features are really what I was seeking. Awaiting a nice new set of headphones.


----------



## alphasports

I like my Spark but I must say it's quite muddy/bassy. I've tried to dial some of that out but without much luck. Doesn't bother me a ton, it kinda is what it is, but otherwise it's a pretty cool, useable gadget.


----------



## Milkman

alphasports said:


> I like my Spark but I must say it's quite muddy/bassy. I've tried to dial some of that out but without much luck. Doesn't bother me a ton, it kinda is what it is, but otherwise it's a pretty cool, useable gadget.


I'm not hearing much mud other than too much effects on the presets which is pretty normal, but yes, it's a common complaint about the Spark that the tones are bass heavy.

So far that's pretty easy for me to dial out to my tastes.

Frankly though, I expect to spend most of my playing time with headphones on. I'm just waiting for a new set of Sennheisers to arrive.


----------



## MarkM

@Milkman what sennheisers do you have coming?


----------



## Milkman

Just a cheap pair, but even a cheap pair of Sennheisers are better than many.

They're a bit smaller than I'm used to but sound great for the Spark.









Sennheiser 508597 HD 300 Around-Ear Lightweight Foldable Headphones - Black Voip Phone and Device : Amazon.ca: Electronics


Sennheiser 508597 HD 300 Around-Ear Lightweight Foldable Headphones - Black Voip Phone and Device : Amazon.ca: Electronics



www.amazon.ca


----------



## Milkman

It's better on an iPad for these old eyes.

There, my new office practice rig.


----------



## Milkman

And of course, nothing exceeds like excess.

Why use an ipad when you can go bigger....

I set up an HDMI switch for the wall screen so I can send my PC, Security cams or the iPad (up to six sources). Works cool so far.


----------



## Rps

Hello, I know i’ve come late to the thread but I just joined the forum today. I, too, have been struggling with the brand of modelling amp to buy. I looked at the Spark, and seriously thought about it but I’m not in a position to road test it to see if it meets me needs. I have been leaning towards the THR10ii 20 watt...but they are hard to find right now and the $399 is within my price range. My final one to research is the Line 6 V Mkii 30 Watt....it’s $299 at L&M.

My real question is....while I play at home there is no issue ( wi-if, Bluetooth, volume ) however when our world here gets back to normal and I feel confident enough to play in public again, which is a small room, will any of these meet my intended need. I keep hearing mixed things on the volume of the THR...some say it would be fine, others say it would be quiet...I’m assuming the Spark might have the same issue...now I have a Danelectro Dirty 30 and it is loud enough so if all three are like the Danelectro I think I’m okay. Thoughts?


----------



## Grab n Go

Rps said:


> Hello, I know i’ve come late to the thread but I just joined the forum today. I, too, have been struggling with the brand of modelling amp to buy. I looked at the Spark, and seriously thought about it but I’m not in a position to road test it to see if it meets me needs. I have been leaning towards the THR10ii 20 watt...but they are hard to find right now and the $399 is within my price range. My final one to research is the Line 6 V Mkii 30 Watt....it’s $299 at L&M.
> 
> My real question is....while I play at home there is no issue ( wi-if, Bluetooth, volume ) however when our world here gets back to normal and I feel confident enough to play in public again, which is a small room, will any of these meet my intended need. I keep hearing mixed things on the volume of the THR...some say it would be fine, others say it would be quiet...I’m assuming the Spark might have the same issue...now I have a Danelectro Dirty 30 and it is loud enough so if all three are like the Danelectro I think I’m okay. Thoughts?


It's a practice amp, so I'd say it wouldn't hold up for a small room gig. For what you're describing, I think you'd be better off with something along the lines of a Boss Katana 50.


----------



## keithb7

A couple of years ago I bought the THR10C. Last month I bought the +Grid Spark.

I really enjoyed the Yamaha. It does do a lot of fun things. The wide reverb is surprisingly good. However I felt limited in stacking effects with the THR. It certainly does the classic amp drives.

I decided to try the Spark. There are gobs of effects options. All individually tweakable. Not so with the THR. The Spark is louder. Deeper bottom end too. Unlimited amp sims it seems. I dialed in some awesome tones with the Spark. From clean to hairy, to overdriven to distorted, to metal. The spark does it all. 

If I had to choose one or the other? Spark. More versatile. More tonal options. More fx. More bass. More volume. More options. Sounds darn great too.


----------



## Rps

keithb7 said:


> A couple of years ago I bought the THR10C. Last month I bought the +Grid Spark.
> 
> I really enjoyed the Yamaha. It does do a lot of fun things. The wide reverb is surprisingly good. However I felt limited in stacking effects with the THR. It certainly does the classic amp drives.
> 
> I decided to try the Spark. There are gobs of effects options. All individually tweakable. Not so with the THR. The Spark is louder. Deeper bottom end too. Unlimited amp sims it seems. I dialed in some awesome tones with the Spark. From clean to hairy, to overdriven to distorted, to metal. The spark does it all.
> 
> If I had to choose one or the other? Spark. More versatile. More tonal options. More fx. More bass. More volume. More options. Sounds darn great too.


Interesting! I’m glad you are pleased with your purchase. I’m now leaning toward the Boss Katana 50 MK2. Based on what I’ve read it seems to be a great value and will not only serve my practice needs, but work in the small room gigs I do. But I must say, the Spark is an ingenious machine .


----------



## keithb7

Forgot to mention, I had a Katana 50W. MK1. I bought it first. It was fun and I enjoyed it. Yet when when a year or so later I bought the THR10Cl I preferred it and sold the Katana. Now the Spark comes along and I prefer it. Lol. Gas is indeed a factor.


----------



## Markus 1

slag banal said:


> Love my THR10C (first generation: no Bluetooth etc.). Also use it as speaker for iPad. Never played a Spark.



Same here
Gets more play than anything else I have


----------



## Nino Rafanelli

Yamaha THR, without question! I've had the THR10 classic, the Spark and now the THR30II Wireless. The THRs obliterate the Spark in every possible way. The tone is more natural (Spark is VERY bass heavy) and much easier to quickly dial in to play. I spent more time with the app tweaking endlessly while playing the Spark which was exhausting.


----------



## Wardo

Rps said:


> I’m now leaning toward the Boss Katana 50 MK2.


A few months ago I was considering one of those little Yamaha amps. Then it occurred to me that if I was going to spend $700 I might as well get something I could use if I wanted to play out sometime. Someone told me if I was going to get the katana to get them 100 Mark two because it does more stuff; so that’s the one I got and they were right. So for what it’s worth I would suggest get the 100 mark 2 and maybe the foot switch. The katana has become my main amp and I have a lot of other amps which would be considered better but there it is.


----------



## Nino Rafanelli

I also had a Katana a while back. It was great for low volume and practice, but missed warmth when turned up. It was a mark 1 albeit. It was more of a jack of all trades I found, where the THR is the perfect third amp - low volume practice with tones to appeal to those who have or played the real amps. Not a gigging tool by any means, but neither is the Spark.


----------



## Rps

Well after much reading ( here and elsewhere ) and YouTube viewing I’ve decided upon the Fender Mustang GTX 50. I like the build of the Fender and it is more software independent than the Spark or the THR. This thread was really worthwhile reading and thanks to all who have commented....even if I am late coming to the party here.


----------



## GregX

BlueRocker said:


> without the app it's a black box, and who knows when (not if) some software update makes it useless.


Very good point. I have hardware that is 20 years old that I still use and that still functions as well as when I bought it. I have no faith in anything dependent on a smartphone app to have a lifespan any longer than a few years.


----------



## torndownunit

Zombie thread back from the dead


----------



## GregX

Rps said:


> (...) however when our world here gets back to normal and I feel confident enough to play in public again, which is a small room, will any of these meet my intended need.


Have you tried either of them out that way?


----------

